# Total War: Rome II - Eure Settings



## schmiddi2106 (5. September 2013)

Hallo !

Also ich muss sagen, dass Rome II bei mir echt dreckig läuft. Spiele jetzt auf Niedrig bis Mittel und es ruckelt immernoch und läuft einfach schlecht. Die GPU Auslastung liegt nur bei rund 20-30%.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bis jetzt gemacht ?

Grüße Schmiddi


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (5. September 2013)

hab alles auf ultra und kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Grafikfehler habe ich noch keine erfahren und von rucklern sehe ich auch nichts..

heisst aber nicht, dass das spiel trotzdem total verbugt ist und ich unzufrieden bin.  Habe also eher ein problem mit dem gameplay als mit der grafik..


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. September 2013)

Wenn ich eine Runde beende hab ich ca. 10 fps ! Und das auf diesen niedrigen Einstellungen... Und wenn ich normal meine Züge mache, dann so um die 40-50 fps. Vsync ignoriert das Spiel konsequent komplett


----------



## Teutonnen (5. September 2013)

Ich hab eigentlich immer um die 35 FPS, alles auf "hoch" und die Auflösung auf 2304*1296.


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (5. September 2013)

ja bist nicht der einzige leider...es gibt genug leute mit dem selben problem. Liegt also nicht an deinem pc.

Würde an deiner stelle einfach den patch am freitag abwarten


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. September 2013)

Alles klar, mal sehen wie das weiter geht...


----------



## Teutonnen (5. September 2013)

Hoffentlich nehmen die gleich diese blöden Flaggenpunkte mit raus...


----------



## SirJasonT (5. September 2013)

Ich bekomme auf high auch nur ca 20-30 fps total komisch... hatte aber bei Shogun 2 das gleiche Problem.

System: 
I5-3570
Gtx 770
8GB RAM


----------



## IronAngel (5. September 2013)

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das auf niedrigen Einstellungen schlechter läuft als auf hohen, daher habe ich fast alles auf sehr hoch gestellt. Nur die Einheiten Details, Partikel hab ich nur auf "hoch", weil für höhere Einstellungen meine CPU zu lahm ist. Bei mir limitiert zur Zeit massiv die CPU. Hinzu kommt das es auf nierdrigen Einstellungen echt "kacke" aussieht. Da spiele ich lieber mit 20-30 FPS in der Kampagne.

Die Ladezeiten zwischen den Runden sind echt ätzend, ich muss zwischen 1,5 - 2 Minuten warten, habs auf meiner SSD installiert. Ich weiss echt nicht was CA sich bei den 116 Fraktionen gedacht hat... ich hoffe Patches fixen das.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (5. September 2013)

Alles auf das unterste bis auf Truppengroße (das auf max)
Habe so ca 55fps
Hoffe der Freitagspatch bringt was!

Gtx 660 (oc)
Fx8320 (oc auf werte des fx 8350)
12 gb ram


@ IronAngel 
Bei diesen "Rundenendeladezeiten" hilft im gegensatz zu den "schlachtladezeiten" die ssd eher wenig.
Hier hilft eine stärkere cpu und mgw. Mehr ram viel mehr)


----------



## Teutonnen (6. September 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> @ IronAngel
> Bei diesen "Rundenendeladezeiten" hilft im gegensatz zu den "schlachtladezeiten" die ssd eher wenig.
> Hier hilft eine stärkere cpu und mgw. Mehr ram viel mehr)


 
Die SSD merkt man schon etwas, besonders die verringerten Zugriffszeiten. Ein Allheilmittel ist es aber bei Weitem nicht, je mehr Völker an dein Reich grenzen, desto länger gehen die Runden jeweils und das zieht sich z.T. über Minuten...


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2013)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> je mehr Völker an dein Reich grenzen, desto länger gehen die Runden jeweils und das zieht sich z.T. über Minuten...


 
Du weißt aber schon, dass man sich die Computerzüge nicht anzeigen lassen muss ? Anfangs hab ich mir die angeguckt, aber als es dann zu lange dauerte habt ich die halt ausgeschaltet.


Das mit diesen Eroberungspunkten finde ich aber auch ätzend. Bei einer Stadteroberung macht das ja halbwegs Sinn, aber wenn man bei einer Belagerung angegriffen wird ist das ja mal völliger Schwachsinn.


Die Neuerungen gefallen mir aber sehr gut, z.B. die Haltungen für Armeen (Raiding, Marching etc).


----------



## Teutonnen (6. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass man sich die Computerzüge nicht anzeigen lassen muss ? Anfangs hab ich mir die angeguckt, aber als es dann zu lange dauerte habt ich die halt ausgeschaltet.


 
Kann man auch machen.


----------



## Ion (6. September 2013)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bis jetzt gemacht ?
> 
> Grüße Schmiddi


 Ich möchte mal auf meinen Beitrag hier verweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...hmark-mit-13-grafikkarten-28.html#post5625114


----------



## criss vaughn (6. September 2013)

Eines zeigen eure und allgemein die Userberichte im Netz deutlich: Man kann keine deterministische Aussage darüber treffen, bei wem es gut läuft oder eben auch nicht, wenn man sich nur die Hardware anguckt - in meinen Augen sieht das ein wenig nach Willkür aus, wobei natürlich auch Treiberinkompatibilitäten etc. eine Rolle spielen können.

Mein System bspw. ist dem von Schmiddi nicht unähnlich, allerdings läuft es bei mir - gefühlt - wesentlich besser: Im PCGH-Bench liege ich bei 39 FPS avg. und habe die ersten 5h auch mit max. Grafik gespielt. Allerdings: Nur 1 Kern / Thread wird voll ausgelastet, der Rest schwankt um ~ 30 %, die Grafikkarte langweilt sich nur selten, wenn dann aber richtig und die FPS brechen kurzzeitig total ein. Des Weiteren ist die Weltkarte an sich sehr flüssig und mir gefällt sie auch ganz gut, unerklärlicherweise habe ich dort die größten FPS-Drops  Und - aber das war zu erwarten: Viele Einheiten + max. Settings + Bewegung / Kampf + hoher Zoom = niedrige min. FPS und niedrige FPS im Allgemeinen .. was aber auch zu erwarten war 

Ansonsten kann ich die Einstellungen von ION nur empfehlen, wär ein ähnliches System besitzt, sollte sich den Unterschied auf jeden Fall einmal ansehen. DS ist bei diesem Spiel - falls möglich - mind. genauso viel Wert wie alle Detailoptionen zusammen


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. September 2013)

Lade gerade den Patch, mal sehen ob sich was ändert...


----------



## SirJasonT (6. September 2013)

Seit dem Patch läuft es bei mir eher schlechter....
Da hab ich gestern Einstellungen gefunden mit denen es recht gut lief und jetzt ruckelt es extreme wenn ich die Silhouetten der Einheiten sehe. ( wenn man Leertaste drückt oder die Einheiten mit gedrückter Maustaste anordnet.)


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. September 2013)

Ich merke keinen Unterschiede


----------



## silent-hunter000 (6. September 2013)

Habe jetzt auf hoch so cirka 40 fps 
(immerhin)
Wobei es wenn es in die gefechte geht sind es gerne mal 30.
Was mit vsync abergerade noch zu handeln ist.


----------



## IronAngel (6. September 2013)

@silitenhunter

ja ich weiss, ich hab das Spiel mal auf die HDD installiert, hat sich nichts getan. Da hilft momentan nur geballte CPU Power... mehr als 4 GB Ram wird nichts bringen, das ist nur eine 32 Bit Anwendung, ich glaub Rome zieht nicht mal 1 GB Ram in dem Kampagne Modus. 

Die Schlachten laufen super bei mir, nur die Kampagne Karte läuft nicht gut. Wenn ich höre das manche Leute bis zu 15 Minuten zwischen den Runden warten müssen, dann bin ich ja mit 1,2 Minuten noch gut bedient. 

Aso die CPU Züge hab aus gestellt, das kostet auch noch nochmal CPU Leistung, bzw verlängert die Rundenzeiten.


----------



## Shiny49 (7. September 2013)

Also ich habe meinen Core i5 2500k auf 4,8ghz übertaktet. Seit dem läuft es eigentlich so mit 65-34 fps ( je nach zoomstufe), wenn ich ganz reinzoome in einen Kampf werden es auchmal nur 22, ist aber akzeptabel.

Einstellungen wie folgt:
Alles auf Ultra,
Alpha Vegatation aus,
schärfentiefe aus,
SSAO aus
Vignettierung aus

Verwende eine GTX670ftw


Mfg


----------



## ABQuestion (10. September 2013)

Ich hab auf Sehr hoch gespielt und es hat immer wieder geruckelt und dann hab ich auf niedrig gestellt und siehe da, es half nicht.
Ich warte jetzt auf nen Patch weil ich würde denken, dass ich auf hoch ruckelfrei spielen können müsste.
Weil 
Powercolor 7950 PCS+ @1000/1400
i5-3570k @4,2Ghz
sind ja schon recht potent und sollten nach Technik-Check: Total War: Rome 2 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de alles auf sehr hoch/ultra schaffen.


----------



## jday (27. September 2013)

Alles auf Ultra !


----------



## matteo92 (27. September 2013)

Ach die Patches die bis jetzt gekommen sind haben bei mir nur die Performance auf der Kampagnen Karte verbessert und das sehr gut.  Die Schlachten laufen allerdings nicht wirklich rund auf hoch.


----------



## psycort (27. September 2013)

Ist das game wirklich so vom cpu takt abhängig ? Hatte gelesen das es meistens auf den Gpu takt ankommt bei dem game ? Bei mir laagt es immer heftig wenn viele soldaten aufeinander sind und kämpfen in dichten gedränge das ja wohl bei jedem so oder ?


----------



## marvinj (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich zocke auf Exxxtreme udn meien Graka pumpt was das Zeug hält  Es kommen auch gut 25 fps raus 
Da ich keienn Unterschied zu hoch gibt (kaum merkliche) bleib ich auch dabei^^

Das enzige Problem was ich habe, ist dass von meinen 8 Kernen zwar alle ausgelastet werden, der Core 0 abermit 100% durchzieht, und nicht weiter verteilt wird. Also den Core im Taskmanager rausnehmen, Prio hochsetzen und Kern wieder zuschalten. Und Häxxärei, es funktioniert


----------



## Rolk (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenn jemand Zeit und Muße hat würde sich auch ein Sammelthread im Benchbereich anbieten.


----------



## marvinj (2. Oktober 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Zeit und Muße hat würde sich auch ein Sammelthread im Benchbereich anbieten.


 Oh mein Gott, ja wie du Recht hast. Langes Wochenende lässt Grüßen. Vielleciht lasse ich mir was einfallen, mal gucken, gibt ja nen integrierten Benchmark


----------



## psycort (2. Oktober 2013)

Der benchmark ist ja leider nicht aussagekräftig. Kann auf extrem ohne Probleme spielen nur wenn die Massen aufeinder treffen geht das laggen los von 60 auf 10fps 

Intel Haswell i7 4770k 4.2 ghz
G skill 2x2gb 7.7.7.24 
Gigabyte H87-HD3 (Bios F5) 
Nvidea GTX 770 
Samsung 840 SSD


----------



## xElv1sHD (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiels im Moment auf niedrigster Grafikstufe, da ich im moment noch meinen alten PC benutze. Weihnachten rum müsste es auf Hoch laufen.
Voraussichtliche Hardware:
-Intel I5 4670K
-8GB Ram
-Samsung SSD
-amd r9 280x
-2x barracuda hdd
-gigabyte/ asrock z87 mainboard


----------



## matteo92 (27. Oktober 2013)

Is es eigentlich immer noch egal auf welche Stufe man die Einheitendetails setzt (optisch) ?


----------

